# "Moss Mountain"



## CeeJay (12 Apr 2010)

Hi all.

This one's for the moss heads amongst us   

After many hold ups for one reason or another, I have finally got round to uploading pics of my latest lo tech, low budget project called "Moss Mountain". Part of the delay was that I have to strip out the hardware to take the photo's as the spraybar casts an awful shadow on the light background.
This is going to be a lo tech moss and shrimp only tank. I know a1matt has been waiting anxiously for this   .
It has now been running for 3 weeks with mature media from one of my other filters.
So I've taken the plunge and introduced some cherries to get things started.

Tank specs (forgot to do this on my last journal   ).
60l
1wpg 6 hours per day
No Co2
Tetratec EX600 filter 
running at 24 degrees C
Ferts: very little.

Flora (I'm working on the latin names   )
Mosses
Taiwan Moss (Thanks to a1matt for a generous portion of this)
Singapore Moss (not sure of the true identity of this one   )
Spiky Moss
Flame Moss
Weeping Moss
Fissidens Fontanus (Thanks to LondonDragon for this, it came with his cherry shrimp  ) 

Liverworts
Monosolenium tenerum (Thanks to a1matt)
Lomariopsis lineata (Thanks to a1matt)

Fauna
Currently only 6 Cherry shrimp.

It has only been planted for 3 weeks, so lots of growing in to do.

So on to the pics.

Front shot (algae wafers against the front glass   )






Shot from above





No.1 Spiky Moss
No.2 SIngapore Moss
No.3 Weeping Moss
No.4 Lomariopsis Lineata
No.5 Monosolenium Tenerum
No.6 Taiwan Moss
No.7 Flame Moss
No.8 Fissidens Fontanus

Looking in from the right hand end.





Finally, a couple of shots of the residents.





Dining on an algae wafer.





Needless to say, this is going to be a slow growing affair, so I'll probably only post up new pics once a month, although that said, the Flame Moss has started to straighten itself up and the Fissidens is just starting to pop up through the stainless steel mesh   .

I would like to say a big thank you to a1matt for his mosses and liverworts, and LondonDragon for his Fissidens (and suggestion   ).

Hope you enjoy it as much as I've enjoyed setting it up   .


----------



## andyh (12 Apr 2010)

Chris

This looks great! It has amazing potential!

You have some serious moss in there, you may want to get some more shrimp as they will help clean the moss of debris  

Looking forward to seeing it in a few weeks

Andy


----------



## ghostsword (12 Apr 2010)

I for sure will like to see this one develop.. take a pic a week and post...


----------



## Steve Smith (12 Apr 2010)

Nice one Chris! Great slate arrangement   That's a lot of moss!  This will be a little gem when it matures


----------



## FishBeast (12 Apr 2010)

Can't wait to see iot grow in mate.


----------



## mlgt (12 Apr 2010)

Good work mate. Where have you fit this in then in the house ? 

I think it will look great once its all grown in. Well done for taking the plunge and doing it. I know we talked about it last year when we met at LW. 

Take a snap shot every week and then at the end of the year, put it together using windows moviemaker and then you will have a photo video.

This is what Im planning to do with my new CRS set up


----------



## CeeJay (12 Apr 2010)

Hi guys

Thanks for all the nice comments.


			
				andyh said:
			
		

> This looks great! It has amazing potential!


Thanks Andy. I'm quite looking forward to this slow growing, low maintenance affair   



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> You have some serious moss in there, you may want to get some more shrimp as they will help clean the moss of debris


That's the plan, lots of shrimp.



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> I for sure will like to see this one develop..


Thanks Luis 


			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> take a pic a week and post...


If I must   



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Nice one Chris! Great slate arrangement  That's a lot of moss! This will be a little gem when it matures


Thanks Steve. I hope so too, although I hope we're not in a rush   



			
				FishBeast said:
			
		

> Can't wait to see iot grow in mate.


Thanks Fishbeast, neither can I.



			
				mlgt said:
			
		

> Good work mate. Where have you fit this in then in the house ?


It's in the same room as the other low tech planted tank that you saw................I need a bigger house   



			
				mlgt said:
			
		

> I think it will look great once its all grown in. Well done for taking the plunge and doing it. I know we talked about it last year when we met at LW.


Yeah, finally took the plunge, but plenty of time to plan   .


			
				mlgt said:
			
		

> Take a snap shot every week and then at the end of the year, put it together using windows moviemaker and then you will have a photo video.


Thanks Rik.
Never thought of doing that, might give it a try.

Thanks again for all the nice comments.
Right...............................now where's a1matt   .


----------



## mlgt (12 Apr 2010)

Hes on LFKC 

lol


----------



## a1Matt (12 Apr 2010)

CeeJay said:
			
		

> Right...............................now where's a1matt   .



and suddenly, as if by magic, the shopkeeper appeared    

My curiosity was satisfied when I got a sneak preview of this on Chris' phone at the TGM trip.
I am impressed! I love it!

Nice one doing the index of the mosses as well.
Appeals nicely to my geeky nature.


----------



## mlgt (12 Apr 2010)

Good choice of rocks, but have you thought about raising the substrate at the back to create a tiered effect from the back?

This will also give you more height at the back and give a sloping effect from the front


----------



## a1Matt (12 Apr 2010)

CeeJay said:
			
		

> Flora (I'm working on the latin names   )
> Mosses
> Taiwan Moss (Thanks to a1matt for a generous portion of this)
> Singapore Moss (not sure of the true identity of this one   )
> ...



off the top of my head...
taiwan moss = taxiphyllum alternans.
spiky moss = taxiphyllum sp.
flame moss = taxiphyllum sp.
can't remember weeping for sure, think it might be vesicularia ferreira, 
head over to aquamoss.net to doublecheck all these!




			
				CeeJay said:
			
		

> Liverworts
> Monosolenium tenerum (Thanks to a1matt)
> Lomariopsis lineata (Thanks to a1matt)



Good! I get the hump when people call these liverworts round pellia and pellia. 'Cos they just ain't pellia!


----------



## a1Matt (12 Apr 2010)

mlgt said:
			
		

> Good choice of rocks, but have you thought about raising the substrate at the back to create a tiered effect from the back?
> 
> This will also give you more height at the back and give a sloping effect from the front



I thought that as well, but then again you could get the tiered effect with moss growth (over a year at least!) which would look cool.


----------



## mlgt (12 Apr 2010)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> CeeJay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think possibly this stuck with Chris and he remembered


----------



## CeeJay (12 Apr 2010)

Hi guys 

Hi Matt
Glad you liked it   


			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> Nice one doing the index of the mosses as well.
> Appeals nicely to my geeky nature.


Appeals to your geeky nature eh. 
I only done the list for myself cos I just know I will eventually forget what I put where   



			
				mlgt said:
			
		

> Good choice of rocks, but have you thought about raising the substrate at the back to create a tiered effect from the back?
> 
> This will also give you more height at the back and give a sloping effect from the front


Hi Rik
Check out the third photo in the opening post. I couldn't have sloped that more If I tried. I admit the front view looks a bit flat in the photo but boy that's a serious slope on the substrate.
Any higher and the tall rock obstructs the spraybar at the top of the tank .  


			
				mlgt said:
			
		

> a1Matt wrote:
> CeeJay wrote:
> Flora (I'm working on the latin names  )
> Mosses
> ...


It did  , and as Matt was kind enough to supply it, the least I could do was call it by it's right name    :lol

Thanks guys.


----------



## a1Matt (12 Apr 2010)

CeeJay said:
			
		

> It did  , and as Matt was kind enough to supply it, the least I could do was call it by it's right name    :lol
> 
> Thanks guys.


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Apr 2010)

Looking great Chris, I like how you rearranged it a little, looking better than I could imagine it on the phone photo.
If you need some more fissidens let me know or shrimp haha


----------



## Nelson (12 Apr 2010)

that looks great chris.after seeing darrens,i'd love to do a moss tank.just don't know if i have the patience   .
glad you went for it   .


----------



## zig (12 Apr 2010)

Nice rockwork Chris the slates work well.


----------



## CeeJay (13 Apr 2010)

Hi all



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Looking great Chris, I like how you rearranged it a little, looking better than I could imagine it on the phone photo.
> If you need some more fissidens let me know or shrimp haha


Thanks LD, as you can see I took up one of your suggestions   
I may be on your case for some shrimp sooner than you think   



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> that looks great chris.after seeing darrens,i'd love to do a moss tank.just don't know if i have the patience   .
> glad you went for it   .


Thanks nelson. I'm hoping that will be the beauty of this tank, low maintenance. Of course patience plays a part, but I have one hi tech and one low tech planted to keep me occupied, so I won't be dipping my hands in this one so often  ,    apart from the odd haircut, but that's a long way off yet.



			
				zig said:
			
		

> Nice rockwork Chris the slates work well.


Thanks Peter. That's praise indeed coming from someone of your calibre.
I have to say your HC Mountainscapes just blew me away. Inspirational (as if you hadn't guessed). I have since seen a couple of German moss scapes which were awesome on a similar theme, and I thought.... I want one of those  . 
The thing that finally made me get up and do something about it was a UKAPS meet at Living Waters. There is one moss tank there that is simply stunning.
You can see it here at the bottom of page 10
MA @ Morden and Living Waters visit

Once again thanks for all your comments, well chuffed  .


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Apr 2010)

CeeJay said:
			
		

> Thanks LD, as you can see I took up one of your suggestions
> I may be on your case for some shrimp sooner than you think


Let me know when you want them and we can arrange something  thinking about redoing my nano so would be an ideal time to catch them  or they will all go into the Rio 125 and then impossible to catch there!!
Yeah tank doesn't look as cluttered as it did before, great improvement and makes the rock work stand out more


----------



## mr. luke (13 Apr 2010)

Looks great 
Nice to see a good scape done with slate  Shows you dont need to pay Â£1k for a tiny bit of rock


----------



## CeeJay (13 Apr 2010)

Hi all.


			
				mr. luke said:
			
		

> Looks great
> Nice to see a good scape done with slate  Shows you dont need to pay Â£1k for a tiny bit of rock


Thanks for the kind comments mr.luke.
As you can see, this tank is all about the moss. I'm pretty sure a lot of the low rocks will eventually be completely covered in moss so I could see no point in spending a fortune on the hardscape. Eventually I'm hoping to just have random rock 'peaks' poking up through the moss.


----------



## a1Matt (23 Jun 2010)

How is this going Chris?


----------



## mlgt (23 Jun 2010)

Need to pass by next time Im in the area to have a look at your tanks mate 
PM me your number.


----------



## Nelson (23 Jun 2010)

yeah,come on Chris,pull your finger out mate   .


----------



## mlgt (11 Aug 2010)

knoc knock?


----------



## CeeJay (11 Aug 2010)

Sorry boys.
Completely missed this post somehow.
Anyway, growth is incredibly slow (obviously due to the relatively low light) except the Monosolenium tenerum , it's gone nuts. Must give it a trim and post up some pics.
The shrimp seem to like their new home as they are breeding like rabbits.
This is what you'd call a seriously low maintenance tank though


----------



## mlgt (12 Aug 2010)

Cant wait mate!


----------



## CeeJay (15 Aug 2010)

Hi all

Well I finally got up off me bum to post some pics.
Overall progress is slooooooow, but that was expected from a low light moss set up, so all in all, can't complain.
So far the only maintenance that has been carried out is the filter has been cleaned 3 times and some algae scrapped of the glass. Now that's what I call low maintenance   
For the observant amongst you (a1matt   ), you may notice a few tweaks, repositioning of the Monosolnium Tenerum, thats all   

Hope you enjoy the pics.

Some random shots.

Heading for lunch at the lineata 






Mmmmmmm





They seem to enjoy it in there





Good view up here





Keeping the Flame moss in order





DIning on the Fissidens





Left hand front view





Looking in from the left





Looking in from the right




Full front





Observations so far:
The weeping moss ain't weeping yet. Fissidens is a majorly slow grower in low light and the Taxiphyllum Alternans seems more interested in mountaineering than growing bushy. Also, what was sold as SIngapore moss don't know what it wants to do, it seems to be growing across the back on the floor behind the highest rocks  :? 
By far the quickest grower in there is the Monosolenium Tenerum but it does get some natural light from the right hand side of the tank. 
I've also given up rearranging the substrate around the bottom of the rocks as the shrimp seem to have their own interior designs in mind   .
Other than that, all is good  
As you can see, this has got a long way to go but hey, I'm in no rush


----------



## mlgt (15 Aug 2010)

Some images dont load up Chris.


----------



## CeeJay (15 Aug 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Rik. 
They all load on my machine.
I'll check it out to see if I've done anything wrong


----------



## CeeJay (15 Aug 2010)

Hi Rik

Just checked it on a Mac and a PC in my house and the images are loading fine  :?


----------



## andyh (15 Aug 2010)

Looks Good Dude!

I hope you have lots of patience, this would killme/drive me mad, i am rubbish at waiting.
I will check back in yr to see how its going    Sorry!

Stick with it


----------



## CeeJay (16 Aug 2010)

Thanks Andy.
It's driving me mad too, but I have one hi tech and one low tech planted to keep me occupied   .
At the current rate it will be a year before it looks any good   
Fortunately for me, this tank just sits in the corner minding it's own business with no intervention from me, except for the odd bit of ferts and shrimp food


----------



## Themuleous (16 Aug 2010)

Thats a cool tank!  The rocks are superb. Looks exactly like a mini-landscape 

Sam


----------



## mlgt (16 Aug 2010)

My bad Chris. It must have loaded but I was whizzing around on a few other pages. Looks good mate. Definatly need to give you a shout next time when Im in your neck of the woods.


----------



## a1Matt (16 Aug 2010)

CeeJay said:
			
		

> At the current rate it will be a year before it looks any good



I disagree   
Healthy moss, nice red cherries, decent bit of rockwork.... It looks good to me already


----------



## CeeJay (17 Aug 2010)

Hi all


			
				Themuleous said:
			
		

> Thanks a cool tank! The rocks are superb. Looks exactly like a mini-landscape


Thanks for the kind words Sam   


			
				mlgt said:
			
		

> Looks good mate.


Thanks Rik


			
				mlgt said:
			
		

> Definatly need to give you a shout next time when Im in your neck of the woods.


Any time mate. I'll drop you a PM.


			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> I disagree


Now why am I not surprised by that quote    


			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> Healthy moss, nice red cherries, decent bit of rockwork.... It looks good to me already


Thanks Matt, glad you like it, and a big   for helping me out when this project was getting started  .
Cheers.


----------



## a1Matt (17 Aug 2010)

Do not know if you already knew this Chris (sorry if you did   )... but you have a liverwort in your tank that is not on the planting list at the start   

Poking up between the Lomariopsis Lineata is some 'Riccardia chamedryfolia' (common name: Coral Pellia).
I can see it on your ' lunch at the lineata' photo.
The two growing together looks really good   8) 

If you did not add it separately then I guess I gave it to you as a hitchhiker  (I have it in the same tank as the lomariopsis).

I'd like to check the tank out as well.
I could tag along with Rik  

I was happy to sort you out with the mosses at startup, it's not very often that someone does a dedicated moss tank.  I'll have some more for you as well as time goes on  Not just yet though as I am growing them on for now in preparation to setup my own dedicated tank  8)


----------



## CeeJay (17 Aug 2010)

Hi Matt


			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> Do not know if you already knew this Chris (sorry if you did   )... but you have a liverwort in your tank that is not on the planting list at the start


No I didn't  . Another one I have to learn to spell   
Still learning about this moss and liverwort stuff.


			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> If you did not add it separately then I guess I gave it to you as a hitchhiker


I didn't add it seperately so it must have came in as a hitchhiker, but I didn't notice any difference when tying the original batch to the rocks. I must pay more attention   


			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> I'd like to check the tank out as well.
> I could tag along with Rik


You're more than welcome   You have a PM.
Look forward to your 'project'


----------



## Bobtastic (16 Sep 2010)

It's been a month since your last piccy update, do you have any more for us?! I'm really interested to see how it's progressing!


----------



## a1Matt (16 Sep 2010)

I saw this tank in the flesh recently.  I think the positioning of the slate looks much better in real life.  The tank does look bigger in the pics than real life too, which I think is always testament to a good layout


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Sep 2010)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> which I think is always testament to a good layout



or maybe a wide angle lens?


----------



## a1Matt (16 Sep 2010)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> a1Matt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good point


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Sep 2010)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> good point



I should of said...wider, not wide. 

Although a wider angled lens will give a sense of 'big' 

matt! a good layout will also add to the effect...plant positioning, giving a sense of 'depth' so actually, your also right.


----------



## ColinTomson (1 Dec 2010)

I honestly envy you!!!!!!
Really nice one and something different.
Not like mine with a few plants,1 2 shelfs and some Pellets


----------



## a1Matt (31 Mar 2011)

Oi Chris! Alright mate! Give us an update!


----------



## Mrmikey (1 Apr 2011)

*"Moss Mountain"*

How's that moss coming on? Got any pics ?


----------



## CeeJay (3 Apr 2011)

Sorry guys, missed the last few posts.

a1matt, if you noted the opening date of this thread, it was 11th April '10. I was gonna do an update on the 1 year anniversary. So you'll just have to sit on your hands till then (8 days away)   
Patience my man, patience  

Andyh said he'll come back in a year too, so it will be good for him to see as well


----------



## nayr88 (4 Apr 2011)

Damn when I see you had replyed I got bait excited that we might have some updated pictures  I don't mind waiting a little while longer haha


Thanks


----------



## mlgt (4 Apr 2011)

I will departing the south river next month and will be visiting LW for a last time. Will give you a buzz to see if you are around and cheekily pop round 

Be a good excuse to use the 6 month update on the other tanks as well


----------



## a1Matt (4 Apr 2011)

@Chris, I think I can handle another few days waiting 

@Rik, you nutter, your only moving 6 miles North!


----------



## Nelson (4 Apr 2011)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> @Rik, you nutter, your only moving 6 miles North!


  .

Rik,don't you already live north of the water ?.


----------



## CeeJay (10 Apr 2011)

Hi all

OK, OK so I'm a day early   .

Well people, this tank has been running for exactly 1 year tomorrow, so this post is a bit 'pic heavy' so apologies in advance   
There have been some major changes since you last saw it.
After running it for 8 months as a low light tank, some of the mosses grew all spindly and didn't look their best. So I thought bring on the CO2   . So at Christmas I did. I also increased the light after that, to speed things up, and as you may see, healthy, bushy growth is now being achieved   . 
Still got to grow in a bit more, as some of the mosses have been replaced.
Oh, and the shrimp population is booming   .

Anyway, enough rambling from me and on to the pics 

Some Willow moss





Some Flame




Some pearling Riccia




Some Fissidens (Thanks to LD, yes it's still going  )




Some shrimp shots









Some Monosolenium Tenerum (Thanks to a1matt, that's still going too   )




Some Lomariopsis lineata (Thanks to a1matt   )




Couple of random shots








Looking in from the right hand side





Left side of the tank




Right side of the tank




Full tank (without spraybar   )




Full tank (with spraybar   )




This tank has only been running with CO2 for 3 months. 
Who knows what it will look like in another 12 months   

Hope you enjoy, and thanks for looking.


----------



## Steve Smith (10 Apr 2011)

Looks awesome Chris   Lots of shrimp too!  Do you have to trim the moss much, especially now with CO2?


----------



## mlgt (10 Apr 2011)

Looking good mate. It has grown in alot!


----------



## CeeJay (10 Apr 2011)

Hi all 



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Looks awesome Chris  Lots of shrimp too! Do you have to trim the moss much, especially now with CO2?


Thanks Steve. We're getting there. 
It does seem that I've a had shrimp baby boom lately. Don't know what that's all about   
Haven't done much trimming yet, It took a while for it to take off, but I can certainly notice the growth rate now.


			
				mlgt said:
			
		

> Looking good mate. It has grown in alot!


Thanks Rik. It is certainly starting to go nuts


----------



## a1Matt (10 Apr 2011)

I love the pearling, especially on the Lomariopsis, and nothing sets a moss tank off better than a huge colony of shrimp clambering all over it   

I think it would look great if you add in some extra meshes to get complete coverage of the substrate (easily created with trimmings from your existing mosses).


----------



## CeeJay (10 Apr 2011)

Thanks Matt   


			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> I think it would look great if you add in some extra meshes to get complete coverage of the substrate (easily created with trimmings from your existing mosses).


The Fissidens is managing to do that all by itself since the CO2 was introduced


----------



## a1Matt (11 Apr 2011)

Job done then, just leave it be and let nature take it's course


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Apr 2011)

Coming along nicely Chris, the CO2 will help things grow quicker, specially the fissidens which is very slow otherwise, you need to plant some flame moss at the back and let that grow tall


----------



## a1Matt (11 Apr 2011)

I was thinking that too.  A bit of height would not go amiss.  Lomariopsis is another candidate for a background.  The liverworts\gametpyhtes tend to be better as back ground as the lower layers are less prone to dying off when they get really deep (compared to mosses).


----------



## CeeJay (11 Apr 2011)

Hi all


			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Coming along nicely Chris,


Thanks Paulo


			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> the CO2 will help things grow quicker, specially the fissidens which is very slow otherwise,


You're telling me. The Fissidens did virtually nothing, apart from survive, whilst it was a low light, no CO2 tank. Now it's going nuts   .


			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> you need to plant some flame moss at the back and let that grow tall


I have a plan for the back with the help of Darren at LW   .


			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> A bit of height would not go amiss.


That's what I was hoping for by planting the Monosolenium tenerum at the back. Considering I only planted a few bits at the back, it's come a long way. Just need more height. It's getting there, but like all things in a moss tank........ just slowly


----------



## Gill (17 May 2011)

Wow the moss growth looks great and the Slate has colored up nicely with Algae.


----------



## Derek Tweedie (23 Jun 2011)

Really like this tank two of my favourite  things moss and shrimp can't go wrong.


----------



## bigmel (4 Apr 2012)

That looks amazing   

I,m thinking of moveing my shrimps into a separate tank .


----------



## CeeJay (11 Apr 2012)

Hi all

Today is this tanks 2nd anniversary so I thought I'd better do an update   
A few changes since the last time. Hope you enjoy.

Some general randomness    























































Still growing in   





Till the next time


----------



## Ady34 (11 Apr 2012)

Hi,


			
				CeeJay said:
			
		

> Today is this tanks 2nd anniversary so I thought I'd better do an update





			
				CeeJay said:
			
		

> Still growing in


Wow, now thats patience. 
Looks really nice, fissidens looks uber healthy and i love the mini round pelia!
Shrimp look happy too!


			
				CeeJay said:
			
		

> Till the next time


See you in another year....to the day!
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Apr 2012)

Saw this tank at the weekend, the health of the plants is great, specially that mini pellia that I never manage to grow  great work Chris and yes indeed patience 

I have some mosses for you to complete that background


----------



## Antipofish (11 Apr 2012)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Saw this tank at the weekend, the health of the plants is great, specially that mini pellia that I never manage to grow  great work Chris and yes indeed patience
> 
> I have some mosses for you to complete that background



 Hurumph.... Shaun and me got to go to Heritage Aquatics and waste our time trying to find "just another fish shop" and you got to see this in person.  Chris... next time I say "thanks but we don't really have time as we are going to another shop en route home"  just laugh at me and remind me what I missed this time round !!!  As I said earlier, this is a fantastic tank. Hope I get another chance to see it in person some time before it gets changed.


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Apr 2012)

The hardscape in the tank had the unfortunate movement due to the slope flattening a little, which now lost some of its original appeal, which is a shame really but messy to correct now, next time you need to use plastic in the substrate to prevent that from happening, it can still be corrected to an extent if you are brave enough  most of the mosses I would assume are in meshes so could be moved about pretty easy  or you could create the slope at the back just be adding some more substrate and just lifting the back rocks a little, again not for the faint of heart lol


----------



## Antipofish (11 Apr 2012)

Do mosses only grow on mesh ? Over time if they are attached by cotton or whatever, will they adhere to wood or stone ?


----------



## CeeJay (11 Apr 2012)

Hi all

Thanks all


			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> See you in another year....to the day!


I'll try not to leave it so long for the next update   



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Hope I get another chance to see it in person some time before it gets changed.


Next time you're in town, you're more than welcome.



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> The hardscape in the tank had the unfortunate movement due to the slope flattening a little, which now lost some of its original appeal,


I agree, the thought had crossed my mind to dabble with it but I've resisted so far. Also, I'm not sure what will be released into the water after such a long time if I mess with the substrate :? . I've already had a total wipeout of all my shrimp last August Bank Holiday after a water change   , so I was a bit reluctant to give it a go.



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Do mosses only grow on mesh ? Over time if they are attached by cotton or whatever, will they adhere to wood or stone ?


A lot of mosses will attach theirself to rocks and wood etc in time, but making a carpet of Fissidens had to be done on a mesh, using cuttings when it was trimmed, so it's taken ages   
The Mini pellia, and the Lomariopsis Lineata are grown attached to rock in this tank


----------



## Mann (15 Sep 2012)

Hi Chris, this is a really great job, your patient is admirable..

I can't resist to share your successful story to my friend in my blog,
If you don't like it to appear in my blog please let me know to remove it   

http://aquabie.blogspot.com/2012/09/pat ... ccess.html

Regards,
Mann


----------



## somethingfishy (15 Sep 2012)

Cant beleive I have missed this Journal   

What an awesome tank ... like many on here I love moss and shrimp and to see such a well crafted tank with both in is just stunning   

Haha started my own moss/shrimp tank in my shed recently also going low tech ... was a little disheartened to see you swapped to hightech because of the slow/poor growth. Has made me realise that im gonna be staring at more fishing line than moss for quite some time   

In your own words though its worth the wait .. and seeing your results it truly is


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Sep 2012)

We need another update Chris


----------

